# grow room and natural air



## mk_michael (Jun 17, 2013)

Friend said he did sealed room and stoped because plants dont do good in them said stuff in outside air they need and do better any truth to this?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 17, 2013)

People generally only have sealed rooms if they do CO2 enhancement.  Plants need a continual supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on for proper photosynthesis.  They use CO2 and release O2.  If the air in the room is not exchanged or CO2 enhancement is not used, the plants will quickly use up the available supply of CO2 and the plants will suffer.


----------



## mk_michael (Jun 17, 2013)

He thinks he had co2 right - but obviously did not is my conclusion and yours it sounds like.  It was what I thought from the beginning.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 18, 2013)

What ppm level was he running?


----------



## mk_michael (Jun 18, 2013)

Ill ask more when I see him.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 18, 2013)

Running a fully sealed room is a balancing act with heat humidity and temps let alone co2. Is your friend very expierenced or kinda new to it?

If he's kinda new sealed rooms probibly wouldn't be a good idea, if he knows his stuff maybe he had a bad run?

To little info to really tell you anything man...


----------



## mk_michael (Jun 18, 2013)

Im really just asking what you guys think about what he said.  He said there is specifically stuff in natural air that the plants need and do really well.  I personaly think he does not know it but he is talking about co2.  I dont think he knew what he was doing.  He says you need outside air.  I was just asking if there is ANY truth to this not counting co2.  I want to do a sealed garden.  I have a few questions about them myself (sealed rooms).


----------



## pcduck (Jun 18, 2013)

A sealed room will not work unless CO2 is added.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2013)

Plants love fresh air.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 18, 2013)

Plants also get nitrogen from ther outside air, but it isn't a necessary thing to have it in the air if it is being supplied in the soil. I think your friend just didn't know enough about it. I am pretty experienced grower but I don't know enough about it to be comfortable taking off with a sealed room at this point. I would say do plenty of reading and talking to those who have experience at it, so that you can get as much knowledge as possible before starting a sealed room.


----------



## mk_michael (Jun 18, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> A sealed room will not work unless CO2 is added.




I realize that.  Question is what else do plants get form outside that they need.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 18, 2013)

mk_michael said:
			
		

> I realize that.  Question is what else do plants get form outside that they need.


Wind...indoors we use a fan.
As HP mentioned also N but N doesn't need to be introduced in gas form as this is in your nutes/soil


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 18, 2013)

mk_michael said:
			
		

> I realize that.  Question is what else do plants get form outside that they need.



IMO, basically nothing.  Other than CO2 and natural air movement (wind), I do not believe that there is anything in the outside air that benefits the plants.  I personally draw fresh air from my crawl space. 

I would be curious to find out exactly what he thought he was gaining from the outside air or his reasoning behind this.


----------



## Growdude (Jun 18, 2013)

mk_michael said:
			
		

> He thinks he had co2 right


 
Why do I think this is Co2 bucket grower?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 18, 2013)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Why do I think this is Co2 bucket grower?


I think you right


----------



## mk_michael (Jun 18, 2013)

You guys want to wager....  Im with you 3:1 odds perhaps any takers?


----------



## Locked (Jun 18, 2013)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Why do I think this is Co2 bucket grower?




Bam.....hit the nail on the head. 

  Sounds like your boy thought those CO2 buckets that snake oil salesmen peddle could actually be used in a sealed grow room. Those things are junk and a waste of money.    
If you are doing it properly CO2 is all you need to add to a sealed room. There is no other magical thing that outside air contributes for healthy plants. 

Proper sealed room grow basics: CO2 properly administered at the correct ppm and at the right times, higher temps and push the nutrients harder....  Too many newer growers try and go the CO2 method and screw the pooch. You really need to be able to run a dialed in grow before you go adding CO2 into the mix. jmo


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 18, 2013)

I run Sealed rooms and do not exchange air at all. Haven't changed air for at least a year or so.

The only reasons folks exchange air is for basically 3 reasons, deal with temps, RH or the need for Co2.  When you talk about the plants needing "fresh air", it is only for the replenished Co2 levels that the fresh air brings in. No other variables are needed by bringing in fresh air.

The air you and I are breathing, as of May 2013, is about 400 ppm Co2.
Before the Industrial revolution, it was around 280 ppm.
That's a whole 'nother topic right there.

So, your plants will "consume" Co2 rapidly in a sealed room, dropping the levels to below 150 within 6 hours, so, if not replaced by either fresh air or Co2, the plants will simply stop photosynthesis .

BUT, running a sealed room is much more then adding Co2. A lot of other items have to be inline in order to pull off a great grow.

But ya man, your buddy is wrong, you don't need fresh air at all in a sealed room if your dialed.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 18, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> There is no other magical thing that outside air contributes for healthy plants.


Haha.




			
				Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You really need to be able to run a dialed in grow before you go adding CO2 into the mix. jmo


 
Truth


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 18, 2013)

But yes Rose, Fresh air rocks! But not for my plants..haha.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2013)

I learn so much here.  My few plants are much happier outside then in my little grow area in the house. Lots of variables there too, i guess. 
Very interesting subject. Thanks guys.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 19, 2013)

Rose, a huge part of why your plants are happier outside is the sun.  It is tough to provide inside what ol' sol can give us outdoors.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 20, 2013)

hey brother...

you had PM'd me and i wanted to just post what i felt here...as others had touched on what i wanted to tell you.


you asked in detail about running sealed rooms, with details of setup and design. i REALLY appreciate the in depth reply.

my suggestion PER YOUR DETAILS, that your friend and you need to start simple. 

do not try for "the most optimal conditions" as per your msg, but just start with tents like you wanted to do originally and focus on pinpointing "how to's" with them.

as air flow, humidity and lighting conditions as well as you manipulation of soil bases and amdements considering you wanted to do soil.

i prefer hydro, but you never having completed any indoor grows i stil stay firm at stayng simple and going from there.

there are alot of member here with great advise and you are wise for pming ppl and trying to find the best bet.

but in all honest opinion i think to  start with a few bigger tents with 1ks and go from there after really nailing the conditions.

you guys have the right idea with the sealed rooms but getting it dialed before really "committing" is best.... better to set many eggs around than all in one basket.


----------

